

Show HN: JSON ReST Proxy for the UK National Rail Live Departure Board SOAP API - jsingleton
https://huxley.apphb.com/

======
jsingleton
Try this link to see all the arrivals at Paddington from Reading in JSON form:
[https://huxley.apphb.com/all/pad/from/rdg/16?accessToken=DA1...](https://huxley.apphb.com/all/pad/from/rdg/16?accessToken=DA1C7740-9DA0-11E4-80E6-A920340000B1)

You could also try pasting this into the browser console:

    
    
        var r = new XMLHttpRequest();
        r.open("GET", "https://huxley.apphb.com/all/pad/from/rdg/1?accessToken=DA1C7740-9DA0-11E4-80E6-A920340000B1", true);
        r.onreadystatechange = function () {
            if (r.readyState != 4 || r.status != 200) return;
            var resp = JSON.parse(r.response);
            if (resp.trainServices && resp.trainServices.length > 0) {
                alert("The next train to arrive at " + resp.locationName + " from " + resp.filterLocationName + " is scheduled to get in at " + resp.trainServices[0].sta);
            } else {
                alert("Sorry, no trains from " + resp.filterLocationName + " arriving soon");
            }
        };
        r.send();

